# Photography Blog Review



## Jethro (Oct 9, 2018)

4 Stars

https://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_r/


----------



## Jethro (Oct 9, 2018)

From my point of view, the main comments were about the excellent still image quality, noise-free jpegs from ISO 50 - 6400, and the ability to AF in 'near darkness'.

Otherwise, it's a preview of what most of the reviews are going to say: interesting, good new lenses, no IBIS, one card, cropped video, weird multi-fn bar, not as well spec'd as the Sony, not as 'professional' as the Z7, gee it'll be great to see what the next iteration looks like.


----------



## ykn123 (Oct 9, 2018)

This is at least the second review that states that the EOS-R has no AA filter - this is not correct, isn't it ? 
("Behind that cover lies a 30.3 megapixel CMOS sensor without an optical low-pass filter. "

The R HAS an AA filter (according to e.g. https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r/specifications/)

https://www.techradar.com/reviews/canon-eos-r-review also state's : "The EOS R uses a full-frame 30.3MP sensor without an optical low-pass filter. If that sounds familiar it's because Canon's EOS 5D Mark IV DSLR shares the same pixel count, although Canon stresses this isn't the same sensor. "

Are they all (wrongly) copy each other or did i miss something ?


----------



## Act444 (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like copy and paste. I’ll take official Canon word over all else here.


----------

